# The great (Fill in the blanks) swap.



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

The mallet swap was an awful lot of fun. I would be up for another swap. The question is what would we swap?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

What about anything you can make with 90% or more wood....and fit in a particular sized box? 

Makers choice?


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll think about that. Mallets are such a great swap as they are equally good turned and flat made. It involves more people. 

Trivets? Can be turned kind of fancy or flat or some of each.


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

Well, I don't know what to suggest to make, but I might have a little time off soon so I'm totally in!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

You guys decide the object...and if you all want I'd be happy to organize or help in any way I can.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Items suggested from previous swaps.*

Most (all?) the swaps have been tools that were made and exchanged. There have been several mallet swaps, a marking gauge swap and a marking knife swap.

Just to get some ideas flowing, here is the list of proposed swap items when the marking knife swap was decided on.

1. Bow saw (blade(s) and pins would come from a kit),
2. wooden plane (looking into a source for blades for everyone to use),
3. router plane, (blades can be bought from LV or LN),
4. dovetail templets,
5. marking knife (blade could be bought or crafted),
6. panel gauge (blade could be bought or crafted), 
7. try squares (a set of 3 each a different size),
8. bevel / miter gauge,
9. winding sticks,
10. lay out square (Roubo / Christopher Schwarz style)

I'm not advocating any of these, and obviously, some of these are geared more towards those who do a lot of hand tool work, but there are things on the list that would apply to everyone. 

I'd love to do a hand plane swap - primarily to force myself to make my first one, but I know that swap would probably only interest a very small number of people.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

How about a small box? Make the only requirement that it fit into a large or medium flat rate box from USPS. Something that size wouldn't be super expensive to ship internationally as well.

There are a ton of variations you can do on a box. It can be turned, flat, or scarf jointed. Lots of interesting wood can be done. What goes in the box can be changed. It can have dividers or drawers, or just be a simple box. Construction can be as simple as a butt joint or mitre, or it can be hand cut double dovetails.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I do like the idea of a tool swap. It will be useful. Something we dont need to special order anything for. But im up for anything.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

I must say, whom ever wrote that list originally is a pure genious! lol


If I was to vote, I would vote the try squares. they can be made rather quickly. light weight, and could be shipped rather cheaply. Plus there are a lot of ways to customize them in design. finish choice of woods used. and would not require any metal working, wooden handles and blades do hold true and are easy enough to calabrate when they do go out of square. Metal pieces are also an option if desired. Also, they would appeal to all woodworkers. Both power tool and hand tool.

here is a link to Roy and Chris making a few. and there are several more styles and designs to choose from on youtube and other places. do a google image search for wooden try square.

http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/watch-on-line/2013-2014-episodes/


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

JMartel said:


> How about a small box? Make the only requirement that it fit into a large or medium flat rate box from USPS. Something that size wouldn't be super expensive to ship internationally as well. There are a ton of variations you can do on a box. It can be turned, flat, or scarf jointed. Lots of interesting wood can be done. What goes in the box can be changed. It can have dividers or drawers, or just be a simple box. Construction can be as simple as a butt joint or mitre, or it can be hand cut double dovetails.


I would also join this. it makes use of a wide range of skills and designs are limitless as long as it has some min/max size


----------



## Chad Holst (Mar 11, 2014)

I saw a TV show on late night TV the other day about this very thing...but i think they did wives. Utah maybe?


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

I've never participated in anything like this before but would do something small and something that doesn't require a lathe or such. I work in a commercial cabinet shop and have some other tools to work qith not much but will do what I can


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

purplenurple said:


> I've never participated in anything like this before but would do something small and something that doesn't require a lathe or such. I work in a commercial cabinet shop and have some other tools to work qith not much but will do what I can


Great. But you really don't need a lathe to make a mallet. My first mallet was not from a lathe .


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

Ill try and keep up to date as to what you guys decide


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

For once I don't have another project demanding my time. I'd like to join in this time, but am thinking that the small box would be a good idea.

We just had a mallet swap. Unlike clamps, I think there comes a point when you have enough mallets. :laughing: However, you can always find a use for a box even if you give it away as a present.


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

I'd be happy with a box swap. I've never actually built a box before, but I have a new box joint jig so that would give me a reason to break it in.


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

Never did any box joint jigs would love the oppurtnuity to try and do some. Im game for a small box


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Didn't we try to do a box swap once? I thought it fizzled out. Or was that just me?

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I thought we did...and I think your right it did....


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

Any particular reason why it went no where


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I thought it went nowhere primarily due to the time of year and everyone being busy with other things. Yes/No???


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Yeah I think it was just that

Now ... another swap. I just emailed a good friend of mine saying I will do more for the time being as I need to concentrate on earning some dollars and looking after my family ....

damn why is it so hard to resist. The other swaps (not the mallet) were only pen swaps so rather small.

Yeah OK - I think I am in, following at least

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Im in as well


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Is it a box swap or has it not been decided?

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't think it's been decided yet....


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anyone know for sure if all mallets have been received yet? 

I went back and took a quick look and I don't think Rayking has gotten his yet. Please correct me if I'm wrong. If he hasn't, we need to make sure he gets one before we start another swap.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

trc65 said:


> Does anyone know for sure if all mallets have been received yet? I went back and took a quick look and I don't think Rayking has gotten his yet. Please correct me if I'm wrong. If he hasn't, we need to make sure he gets one before we start another swap.


Not sure who was meant to send him his. I imagine Ryan has probably kept tabs of who has sent and received what. I was thinking of making another anyway so am happy to make one if need be.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

Guess I better build the box joint jig I've been putting off (have been sitting on the plans for months), in case that's the chosen item...I work better under pressure/deadlines.

I'm most likely in, whatever the item chosen is. 

Maybe we should do a poll with options to decide which, after we're all done tossing around ideas and suggestions for a specified period of time?

How about "Back Scratchers"? A friend asked me for one yesterday without specifications, I haven't decided how to do it yet...there are lots of options, when started considering how to do his. Nah.

James
PS-I used my mallet again today with a chisel, it's starting to show wear already! I can't wait for somebody to find it in 50 years and think about me using it...


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

A box would be totally uncharted waters for me. Waters I would like to learn, it sounds great to me.

Andy


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

i'd be much less inclined to join if it is a box swap as i have no need or desire for a box. maybe that is just me, but ... well ... there you have it.

i'd prefer to do something more along the lines of a kerfmaster, or some other useful tool or jig.

or an end-grain cutting board swap ... that would be cool.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> i'd be much less inclined to join if it is a box swap as i have no need or desire for a box. maybe that is just me, but ... well ... there you have it.
> 
> i'd prefer to do something more along the lines of a kerfmaster, or some other useful tool or jig.


Ditto


----------



## CPNMike (Jan 8, 2010)

How about a wine bottle balancer? These could cover all ranges of WW experience and are limited only by your imagination. I'm thinking boxes might take too long for some folks. 

Whatever it ends up being, I think I'm in!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Ah come on, everyone needs a box for something!

I dont really have any input. Ill wait to decide what everyone else wants to swap before I decide to get in.

Im also of the mind that we should be sure to make sure the other swap gets completed before we start another.:thumbsup:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

jharris2 said:


> Ditto


Ditto

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I would have to vote for a shop tool. It's cool to think of you guys when I reach for my mallet. I would love to have a dozen more tools from a swap here.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

The reason I suggested a box was because we just finished a mallet swap and I figured that many of the mallet makers from the last one would not want to join in another so soon.

I'll go along with anything that I can build using just wood and maybe a few screws and/or bolts. I have pretty much zero metal working skills, so knives and squares are out for me.

How about a Fibonacci gauge as a shop tool? Could be made in two or three different sizes from different kinds of wood and shipped in padded envelopes.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

What's a Fibonacci tool


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

MasterSplinter said:


> What's a Fibonacci tool


http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/meet-mr-fibonacci-47820/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/my-fibonacci-caliper-42447/index2/#post435876


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Those of us who use sketchup won't find one useful. I don't tend to sketch things out on paper as I typically change my mind constantly and tend to lose paper items.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Alchymist said:


> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/meet-mr-fibonacci-47820/


That is cool. I like it. Makes me. Want to watch Donald Duck too


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

JMartel said:


> Those of us who use sketchup won't find one useful. I don't tend to sketch things out on paper as I typically change my mind constantly and tend to lose paper items.


This isn't used in any drafting tool. Its used directly on the wood. Its for getting a reference on that sizes will look good when making something... like a box. As in what length to what width. :yes:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> The reason I suggested a box was because we just finished a mallet swap and I figured that many of the mallet makers from the last one would not want to join in another so soon.
> 
> I'll go along with anything that I can build using just wood and maybe a few screws and/or bolts. I have pretty much zero metal working skills, so knives and squares are out for me.
> 
> How about a Fibonacci gauge as a shop tool? Could be made in two or three different sizes from different kinds of wood and shipped in padded envelopes.


Hey Johnnie
Working with some metals is almost like working with wood. Brass and aluminum can be cut on the table saw with a carbide blade. From there fine sanding cleans it up.









This was a very easy project right out of the magazine.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

So, have we figured out what we want to do yet?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I would say it needs to be a hand tool such as.....

Try Square. Which can be made out of wood. Brass work about like wood.

Height/ depth gauge. I know the yoyo (tape measure) guys won't use one but I can do a thread on one that would convince most they have value. 

Kerfmaker. One we can all use if we again learn the merits and don't mind giving up the trial and error methods.

Layout tools like trammel points, compass or panel gauge.

Im in if it's not a box,

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> I would say it needs to be a hand tool such as.....
> 
> Try Square. Which can be made out of wood. Brass work about like wood.
> 
> ...


I'm with Al.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

All the builds have been tools. I'm still saying a box build would be more fun


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> I'm with Al.


Me too


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I'm with Al too, of course I have wanted to be with Al ever since I found out he is from Easter Island.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I also concur with al.


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

I'll agree with al just bc his name makes me think of the show married with children


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

You guys are too much.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

While tryi g to respo d to this I've lost my " ". Its that letter betwee the "B" a d the "M". So I'll have to get a ew keyboard Latter today! Sheesh! Of all the thi gs to loose!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

and I was looking forward to doing a box ... say la vee (I know there is a proper way to spell it, just dont know what it is)

Guess I'll just go with the consensus when there is one


Hope you get back on line soon Johnnie

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

How would y'all feel about a grab bag sort of thing? Make whatever, it must fit in a medium flat rate box?

This gives complete artistic freedom.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Yeah Im happy with that.

I like to know who my swap partner is in advance and a little about them so I can personalise whatever I make.

Name / DOB / hobbies (besides wood work) / any other interests

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

great idea andy ... so long as the person who draws my name doesn't decide to make a box!


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

DaveTTC said:


> Yeah Im happy with that.
> 
> I like to know who my swap partner is in advance and a little about them so I can personalise whatever I make.
> 
> ...


If we knew who our swap partner was beforehand maybe have them list a couple or three choices of what they would like......then when they get something it's still sort of a surprise.....?.....


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

I am in agreement with Andy and Dave. I really like that idea.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah that does sound pretty cool.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> While tryi g to respo d to this I've lost my " ". Its that letter betwee the "B" a d the "M". So I'll have to get a ew keyboard Latter today! Sheesh! Of all the thi gs to loose!


I have a few extra to help you out- 
nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

Use them until you get your new keyboard. :laughing:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Alchymist said:


> I have a few extra to help you out-
> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> Use them until you get your new keyboard. :laughing:



Thanks for the offer.... I got my "N,n's" back now. :thumbsup: Don't you just hate it when one letter dies right in the middle of something?

Now I just need to get used to the new layout.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Would Love to join in this one but I simply won't have the time... kitchen updates plus other projects and travel upcoming make it impossible. Looking forward to the results of this one though.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

adot45 said:


> If we knew who our swap partner was beforehand maybe have them list a couple or three choices of what they would like......then when they get something it's still sort of a surprise.....?.....


If someone had a few things that are of particular interest to them the idea that they could have a short list (minimum 3 items) to give their partener a bit of scope sounds like a good idea.

I like the round robin swap arangement as I think they have all been, I send to a - a sends to b - b sends to c etc. We only know who we are sending to not who is sending to us.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Adillo303 said:


> How would y'all feel about a grab bag sort of thing? Make whatever, it must fit in a medium flat rate box?
> 
> This gives complete artistic freedom.


Brilliant idea!!!


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Dave That sounds like the way to do it. I'm definitely in if we do it that way.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

To get maximum participation it could be a few ideas rolled into one



Adillo303 said:


> How would y'all feel about a grab bag sort of thing? Make whatever, it must fit in a medium flat rate box? This gives complete artistic freedom.


I like artistic freedom



adot45 said:


> If we knew who our swap partner was beforehand maybe have them list a couple or three choices of what they would like......then when they get something it's still sort of a surprise.....?.....


Some are very fixed in what they do or do not want or what they can or cannot make



jbwhitford said:



> Dave That sounds like the way to do it. I'm definitely in if we do it that way.


It may mean getting a four lists from each member. 

1) What you do like
2) What you do not like
3) What you can make
4) What you can not make

Answer could be

1) anything
2) n/a
3) Flat or Round
4) give anything a go.

For others it may be more specific. It becomes a bigger job for the coordinator but could work very well.

If list one is open or covers a range of items it should be that anyone can make something for anyone and makes assigning easier.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> great idea andy ... so long as the person who draws my name doesn't decide to make a box!


+1

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Okay. I'm in. Sounds convoluted, but I'm in.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

To make the trade a little more cohesive, how about compiling a list of all suggested trade items, conduct a poll to rank the items and then the top 4 items will be the only items to be made/traded.

You would still get the lists from participants as Dave suggested above, but the only questions needed would be:

1. what would you like to receive (first and second choice only).
2. what are you unable/unwilling to make.

Only other concern I have is: with assigning people before construction is completed, you risk the trade going on for months and some trades never being completed for various reasons. 

This may or not be a valid reason, but I'm hesitant in joining this trade as I'm coming up on a busy time of year for many other projects. I may very easily be able to complete a project for the trade, but if trading partners are assigned first, I'd have to refrain from joining as I can't be 100% sure I'd be able to complete the project in the time frame assigned.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm in. I do like surprises and often things that I may not expect or had not thought of open the doors in my mind (Rusty and mishung as they may be). Anyway, I like Dave's summary. Shall we give it a go? Of course, if you absolutely do not want a particular thing then so be it.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Time to start a list I reckon. 

I'm in (and in bed as it is almost thursday morning here)

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

trc65 said:


> Only other concern I have is: with assigning people before construction is completed, you risk the trade going on for months and some trades never being completed for various reasons.


Im not sure theres a way to avoid that. During the mallet swap, we were to send pics of a completed mallet that's ready to ship. We received our partners afterward at the end of Jan. Were now a few days from April and still have a member that hasn't received anything. I believe theres a risk in someone taking advantage of the system regardless of what precautions are put in place.

In swaps at other forums I am a member of, we have always required a minimum number of posts and a minimum number of recent posts. I dunno who didn't send a mallet yet but a member that has been around for more than a few days and is active in the forum is more likely to follow through than one who joined the forum just to enter the swap and get some free stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The last mallet is in the mail with a late this week arrival I'm told.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

DaveTTC said:


> Time to start a list I reckon.
> 
> I'm in (and in bed as it is almost thursday morning here)
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I'm in.

Re what to make me ... please no box. Pretty much any shop tool or jig would be great.

Re what I can make ... I consider myself a newbie. So while I am willing to make pretty anything ... full disclosure ... the things I make tend to be on the simple side.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I am in. 

Al feel free to build me a kerfmaster. 

'Cause that would be AWESOME!


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*new swap*

I'm in as well should be fun.

Jerry in Minnesota


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Ttharp said:


> I am in.
> 
> Al feel free to build me a kerfmaster.
> 
> 'Cause that would be AWESOME!


I'm going to come up with a nice wooden one. The aluminum one took a long time and it was kinda dangerous making it.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

I dont have the kniwledge to make any tools I dont believe but if someone wants one I can give it a go. Or I can make them a box. 
If one of you knows a great everyday tool cool ill take it if not then a box will suffice.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Any kind of shop tool or jig? Did I read that right? If so, then I can come up with something really nice that has been a huge help to me. So I'm pretty sure it will help someone else too. I'm in. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Ok the list is started, used some details from previous swap and will add more as they come thru.

Ryan I have not seen you say I am in - presume you are but looking out for it.









Anyone else, if I have missed you or you want to go on the list or I have some details wrong .... please let me know

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

Im from georgia


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I am from ohio


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Thanks guys











Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

OK Off and running.

I have been thinking about how to swap some information to give the person that makes the item some idea of who they are making the item for and yet, still not make anyone uncomfortable with any privacy concerns.

The purest idea would be to do the swap as we did other swaps and someone make an item and then determine who it goes to. That does not meet the need here as some have definite ideas as to what they do not want and as I found out in the mallet swap, my swap mate put in some extra effort and tailored his mallets to what he learned. It made it all the better.

So, How would the group feel about:


Collect the names
randomize to select who is shipping to whom
Let the participants know who they are making the item for
PM exchange between those individuals (e-Mail if they want to)]
when the item is complete send a picture and note that it has been shipped


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

That sounds good.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

What are we calling the due date? I have a ton of work on the horizon and I am not a procrastinator. I like to jump on stuff like this early while I have time instead of waiting and having something come up and put me in a bind later. 


Oh and someone clarify what we are making. Right now I feel like I can make anything or any things I would like.


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm in. I'm from Louisiana.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Hold on Dave. I cant be on your list. Sorry if I gave the impression I was in but I cant. This swap sounds like a lot of fun and Id love to be part of this one but my shop is a disaster right now. Half of my tools are in the new shop space, half of them still havnt been moved. My tablesaws are setting on the floor. My lathe is setting on the floor. Everything is just a nightmare right now. Im probably a couple weeks out of having a functioning shop and a month or better having it finished. Im gonna stand by and just watch this one. Thanks though!:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Sounds Good Andy

List updated and corrected











Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh how I wish I had time for this... a jig (as I have very few... er make that none) or a new tool would be awesome. Good luck all. I'm definitely watching this one.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Adillo303 said:


> OK Off and running.
> 
> I have been thinking about how to swap some information to give the person that makes the item some idea of who they are making the item for and yet, still not make anyone uncomfortable with any privacy concerns.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of having more than one item to swap. Is this what we are doing? Having say 4 choices may get someone involved because of the larger selection to choose from. 

I also think keeping the participants unknown until the build time is up as we do in all the swaps is more to my liking. Corresponding with someone seems a little like contract work.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

What the heck....I'm in. Wisconsin here!! 

I'm still confused as to what I'm building though.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> What the heck....I'm in. Wisconsin here!! I'm still confused as to what I'm building though.


Same here what are we building


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I think each person chooses what they want. Not positive though.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry guys, I've been following this thread as time has permitted but not enough to prevent my confusion.

I'd like the participate but I'm confused as to the parameters of the swap. 

I'm sure the confusion is my fault entirely.

Can someone please explain?


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm pretty confused too. I think what we are doing is we all make a list of 3 things we want and then whoever is organizing the swap takes the list and sends it to a random person in it. Then the person chooses a item makes it and sends it to the person at the end of the swap. But throughout the swap nobody knows who has who except the organizer. I think that is how it is going to work but I could be completely wrong. Which I think Dave is organizing it.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks JB,

Sounds good to me.

Do we have a list of qualified items?

What about a deadline?

We really need everything outlined clearly in a single post to get this swap rolling.

Dave, I don't envy you as you try to bring this thing together and I really appreciate your effort to do it what with all of the different input you're getting.

Thank you!!!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> Dave, I don't envy you as you try to bring this thing together and I really appreciate your effort to do it what with all of the different input you're getting. Thank you!!!


Thanks
First of all I like to give al credit to Andy who got this up and running ... it was his idea and I believe it is his baby though I am happy to assist and give input of any kind.



Adillo303 said:


> OK Off and running.......
> 
> .... some have definite ideas as to what they do not want and as I found out in the mallet swap, my swap mate put in some extra effort and tailored his mallets to what he learned. It made it all the better.
> 
> ...


Andy, I've numbered your points. All in all I like what you have. The only thing I might change is
4)	I like the idea of it being a mystery who is sending to me and what

When we give our information I think we could say what we would like
1)	Ornamental
2)	Tool
3)	Other 
4)	Anything

For those that say anything other than anything it might be good for them to provide a short list of what they would like. Not sure what the consensus is with tools this time round. Overall it seems we have something ready to roll. We could still collect some more specifics of what we would like if we are specific in what we want. I think most of us are willing to try anything.

trc had a few ideas ... that could be good to run with




trc65 said:


> 1. Bow saw (blade(s) and pins would come from a kit),
> 2. wooden plane (looking into a source for blades for everyone to use),
> 3. router plane, (blades can be bought from LV or LN),
> 4. dovetail templets,
> ...


If every one is happy with this we could set 15 April as cut off time to get in the swap and 31 May for posting

This is just me trying to collate all the ideas and putting it into one post.

If you like this Andy you can get this put into your first post. I think editing abilities have been changed so it may be a case of write it how you want it and then post it .... report it ..... and ask mod to add it to your 1st post. That is kind of how some other forums do it

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Dave, Sounds good.

And thank you Andy for instigating this bit of productive and fun mischief 

The only concern I have is the amount of time allotted for completion.

If we have more than 2 weeks it would take the pressure off a bit.

It's tax season here in the US along with the usual concerns and commitments we all have.

How about April 30 as the deadline?


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Jharris I think April 15 is just the cut off for getting in and it has to be done by the 31st of May. So it would give us a month and a half


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

I like that time frame.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Time frame suits me.

I figure I came come up with something from that list, although I thought we had added jigs into the mix.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Originally Posted by trc65
1. Bow saw (blade(s) and pins would come from a kit), 
2. wooden plane (looking into a source for blades for everyone to use), 
3. router plane, (blades can be bought from LV or LN), 
4. dovetail templets, 
5. marking knife (blade could be bought or crafted), 
6. panel gauge (blade could be bought or crafted), 
7. try squares (a set of 3 each a different size), 
8. bevel / miter gauge, 
9. winding sticks, 
10. lay out square (Roubo / Christopher Schwarz style)

I like the list but maybe we should change the try square to just one. It's a good choice but maybe some might shy away if they had to make three.

Also with all the buzz in the woodworking world about the Kerfmaker/ Kerfmaster. Maybe we should add it to the list. Everyone should have at least one.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

For all those who wish to join in. I find the swaps encourage me to dig in and learn a little about the tool I'm making. I like to do a little research on the net and look at the many possible ways the "cat can be skinned". Couple that with the growing trends and then add my own ideas. 

I really enjoy the swap thread and of course the swap pictures and build process. Wood choices can get pretty interesting and finishes too. It's a good time to step out of your comfort zone and try a new finish because the item is small and easily redone if needed.

For anyone on the fence lamenting to join in or not or the first timer or newb. Have at it. This one may be the best swap for you due to what looks like the option to pick something your comfortable with.

There are no required skill levels and I just want to encourage anyone to join in.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I like the idea of the try square and having three different sizes ,most of the others on the list except a few exceptions, I have no idea what they are or how they are used. 
Edit-I am a newbie and after seeing the mallet swap decided I had to join in. It is a little intimidating but I'll try my best to make a good quality product.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

jbwhitford said:


> Jharris I think April 15 is just the cut off for getting in and it has to be done by the 31st of May. So it would give us a month and a half


yes that is what I meant



Al B Thayer said:


> Also with all the buzz in the woodworking world about the Kerfmaker/ Kerfmaster. Maybe we should add it to the list. Everyone should have at least one. Al Nails only hold themselves.


whats a Kerfmaker / Kerfmaster .... I know, I should go ask Uncle Google

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

So, as I understand it the project can be...

1)	Ornamental

2)	Tool:

- Bow saw (blade(s) and pins would come from a kit),

-Wooden plane (looking into a source for blades for everyone to use),

-Router plane, (blades can be bought from Lee Valley or LN?),

-Dovetail templates,

-Marking knife (blade could be bought or crafted),

-Panel gauge (blade could be bought or crafted),

-A (1) Try square

-Bevel / miter gauge,

-Winding sticks,

-Lay out square (Roubo / Christopher Schwartz style)

-Kerf Maker/Master

3)	Other (boxes, candle sticks, cutting board, bird house/feeder, wine bottle stand, knife block, bowl, book ends ...

4)	Anything (anything not covered under Other)

...and must fit into a flat rate box delivered to the recipient by May 31.

Should we opt in to the swap we are each to choose three items of particular interest to us and PM those preferences to the administrator of the swap along with our location by April 15.

Giver/givee will be matched randomly or... based on round robin or... preference regarding what they want to give and or receive.

Do I have this right?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

That is correct as I propose it.

4) could be any of the above

a box could come under ornamental or other

Three would be a suggested minimum items you specify if you particularly want something. The more scope you give your maker the greater opportunity they have to use their creative juices and end result - a happy surprise for the recipient.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Originally Posted by trc65
> 1. Bow saw (blade(s) and pins would come from a kit),
> 2. wooden plane (looking into a source for blades for everyone to use),
> 3. router plane, (blades can be bought from LV or LN),
> ...



Just to give credit where credit is due, the list was created by Wema826 when we were deciding on what was to become the marking knife swap. I just copied and pasted it from there as I couldn't figure out how to quote in one thread and post to another.

We could probably cross several of those items off the list to make it shorter.

I'd love a bow saw, but wouldn't expect anyone to buy kit and make one for me.

Wooden plane - ditto

Router plane - I think would be a great swap item, but more for hand toolers.

Dovetail templates/gauge - hand toolers only

Marking knife - been done once before

Panel gauge - have done a marking gauge - don't know of many who would use a panel gauge.

Bottom 4 on the list I think are all good

Try Square(s)
Bevel/miter gauge
Winding Sticks
Layout square (Roubo Style)


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Let's not forget the kerf master thingy ALS proposed. I'm liking that but still trying to wrap my head around it. 
I will join in the fun too. And for now I'd just as soon be surprised so put me down for the any of the above category 
Peter - Indiana.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

guglipm63 said:


> Let's not forget the kerf master thingy ALS proposed....


Yes

.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> yes that is what I meant
> 
> whats a Kerfmaker / Kerfmaster .... I know, I should go ask Uncle Google
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy












Dave this is my version. Difficult to explain how it works and why it's nice to have without watching the many videos on the subject.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

As I read this, April 15 (USA tax deadline) would be the cutoff date simply for saying wether or not you are in. May 31st for completion. That works for me. Is it ok with y'all?

I have only been in one swap. It seems to have worked where Dave "Booked the reservations" and Ryan did the back office. If Dave is willing to do the same function as before, I will be honored to do the back office.

I'm off to bed now. Tomorrow, I will try to glean all the items suggested and make a list for to ponder.

Andy


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Might be time for a sticky with post one stating the time frame object to be made in this case from the list. The way the swap works who gets who does the person know who is making it or is it a surprise I like surprises, my mallet is beautiful thanks Ryan and it works really well. And many thanks for the organizers.

Jerry


----------



## Chad Holst (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm new, but I'm in. Minnesota here.


----------



## Bumpus (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankfully I have some time to decide. I had back surgery on the 5th and have my second follow up doctor's appointment Monday. Depending on the results of that appointment will weigh heavy on my joining this swap. It's been six weeks since I've been able to get out into the shop and it's been killing me!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Andy I'll keep tabs and forward the list to you come April 15

Bumpus - hope it works out for you

Sirlips - welcome aboard

Jharis2 - I have put you on the list assuming you are in though not directly stated as yet that I can see











I think this gets me uptodate

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Wait a minute!

Al is on Easter Island? Isn't that where the natives cut down all the wood to make those funny looking statues centuries ago and then had each other for lunch? :blink:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> Wait a minute!
> 
> Al is on Easter Island? Isn't that where the natives cut down all the wood to make those funny looking statues centuries ago and then had each other for lunch? :blink:


No they carved rocks the size of houses into faces and then they walked to the edge of the water. Moai.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

And then ate each other for lunch.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

cribbage boards?


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I am planning on making one of these for my router table ...

I think I'll make 2 and send the other one to my recipient. But it will need to be assembled. Is that OK?

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/build-router-lift-61617/


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I cant see a problem with that

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

So do we have an official list yet? If all goes well I plan on doing more than one item. I'm ready to get crackin.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah I'm ready also.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 16, 2013)

I've been away for awhile. Last few weeks have been problematic. But, I would like to participate. (If it is not too late.) Not sure what I would be making. Except that some don't like boxes. (I make really nice boxes, btw). So as I peruse the thread, I am not too sure what it is that I'm saying that I will make. As long as I can carry it and it is not furniture,I would love to be a part.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Alan Sweet said:


> I've been away for awhile. Last few weeks have been problematic. But, I would like to participate. (If it is not too late.) Not sure what I would be making. Except that some don't like boxes. (I make really nice boxes, btw). So as I peruse the thread, I am not too sure what it is that I'm saying that I will make. As long as I can carry it and it is not furniture,I would love to be a part.


Alan
This is the swap for you.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I thought we were choosing what we want to receive not make or am I just not understanding this right.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I want to start too, but I have to admit I don't know what we are doing. Someone please start a new thread with just the swap info and none of the swap brainstorming. 

Maybe that can become the official swap thread.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ttharp said:


> I want to start too, but I have to admit I don't know what we are doing. Someone please start a new thread with just the swap info and none of the swap brainstorming.
> 
> Maybe that can become the official swap thread.


Yes please do that. I'm ready to get started, but not knowing who I'll be making it for and what they would enjoy having is holding me up.

So as I see it we need two lists.

1. things to make
2. who wants what.

This way the "I hate boxes" guys get tools or jigs, and the I don't care guys can't complain.

You can stick me in the I don't care group as I do very little with hand tools and while that kerf maker thing is pretty cool, I can't see a use for it in my style. That doesn't mean that I won't try to make one for someone who really wants it.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I think this is Andy's baby but if he has not started a new thread within the next several hours I will do it for him trying to incorporate the best of everything and keeping it simple.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree with Johnny.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

A quick one for those that want to start ... just make what ever you want and if your's is done or in the process of being done by the time we assign who is sending to who ... we will try to assign you with the appropriate person.

That sort of should work for those who already have something specific they would like to make.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I am leaving for work in a few. I plan on making a thread this evening


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Adillo303 said:


> I am leaving for work in a few. I plan on making a thread this evening


sounds good, I like the list you had already plus the other idea others have raised.

Hopefully those who dont want a box might say 'anything' but not a box. So even with a list there may be a lot of scope

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I think you should call it the great mystery swap 2014

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> I think you should call it the great mystery swap 2014
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I love it Dave! "The Great Mystery Swap"

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

Due to a very fortunate turn of events at work, I must unfortunately withdraw from the mystery swap. I was looking forward to it but I'm not about to pass up a six week trip to Italy so I can stay home and make the swap. My plane leaves Monday and I have lots of preparing to do. I'll see you on the next swap!


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I am so remiss here. Just offering my apologies. Work exploded. I hope to organize tomorrow night. I am really sorry.

Basic schedule

April 1 - 15 day wether you are in our not.
I think we agreed to deliver the goods by May 31


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I started a new thread for the swap. Please go here.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/2014-fill-blanks-swap-61727/#post593310

Thank You

Andy


----------

